

Why Apple Is Losing Ground To The Samsung Brand - kirtijthorat
http://www.forbes.com/sites/haydnshaughnessy/2014/01/11/why-samsung-is-gaining-on-apple-as-best-loved-brand/

======
robotresearcher
> Samsung is gaining fast on Apple in terms of brand affection – but we seem
> reluctant to admit it.

What a strange way to start an article. Who would be reluctant to admit such a
thing? Is there some interesting, counterintuitive story here? It's on the
front page of HN so let's read on...

(a couple minutes later)

So the data [1] are that the Apple brand is at #1, Samsung is #8 and the Apple
score is increasing faster than the Samsung score.

Let's correct that first paragraph to reflect the actual data the story is
based on:

"Samsung is still trailing Apple in brand affection and the gap is widening -
but this author is reluctant to admit it."

I don't give a fig about either brand. Both make great gizmos.

What is this article _for_? It appears to be making a claim that is obviously
contrary to the data it is citing. Why would a Forbes article do that? Any
media-savvy people want to enlighten me?

[1] [http://www.interbrand.com/en/news-room/press-
releases/2013-0...](http://www.interbrand.com/en/news-room/press-
releases/2013-09-30-d355afc.aspx)

~~~
hayksaakian
Forbes has absolutely plummeted in quality in the past few years.

I would take everything they write with a mountain of salt.

------
justinph
Can we please stop linking to Forbes.com? Their "articles" are often poorly
research linkbait full of half or no-truths. Their site is a mess and full of
slop advertising. Let's not do them the favor of the traffic.

------
jonny_eh
I was reading until it started talking about how Microsoft's brand is catching
up to Apple.

------
pazimzadeh
From the Interbrand index, whatever that is:

Apple is #1, up 28%.

Samsung is #8, up 20%.

[http://www.interbrand.com/en/news-room/press-
releases/2013-0...](http://www.interbrand.com/en/news-room/press-
releases/2013-09-30-d355afc.aspx)

------
latj
This is related to the link but not the article.

[http://imgur.com/a/vlauM#0](http://imgur.com/a/vlauM#0)

I saw that the address was forbes.com. Ok, Forbes, that's a legit publication.
Then I clicked. First there is a full page advertisement with no content. The
I clicked again to continue to the actual article. On the second page, the
actual article is the bottom left corner of the screen- making up about 25% of
the page.

Its time to get your paradigm shift on ya'll. This form of advertising is
dying as its effectiveness is wearing off. Humans are immune. If you want to
continue tricking people into buying things they dont need and cant afford,
you are going to need to develop new methods.

~~~
ye
AdBlock

------
zefhous
Surely ads like this are winning over the people.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8nJKWJTsUg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8nJKWJTsUg)

~~~
wlesieutre
If they had just stopped at 0:40 that wouldn't have been bad. But talk about a
trainwreck of an advertisement.

------
tomp
The problem with Samsung is that if they don't start supporting their products
very soon, they will loose by alienating their existing (past) customers, such
as me. Their products may be top notch, but the Galaxy S2 that I bought less
than 2 years ago has some very embarrassing bugs (it crashes when you copy-
paste too many times) and has not been updated in a very long time. This, and
the fact that they keep pushing their own crappy apps that one can't uninstall
makes me really reluctant to ever buy a Samsung phone again.

------
michalu
So according to media today, Apple is losing ground to Samsung brand and
Samsung is losing profits to Apple:
[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-01-06/samsung-profit-
miss...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-01-06/samsung-profit-misses-
estimates-as-high-end-handset-growth-slows.html)

~~~
kirtijthorat
So basically Apple still wins in terms of CASH whereas Samsung will have
noticeable presence in the market with low profit. But then eventually few
years later if this same trend continues provide Samsung still can survive on
low profit, Samsung will have majority % share of consumers with their device
which in turn will start adding profits. There only $7 Billion people on the
planet who will Apple sell their iPhone if the Samsung (and others except
Apple) captured most of them? Also, due to the high cost of smartphones and
contract terms it's not easy to upgrade the device.

------
strict9
Using a brand's social media presence and audience size as a key metric in
brand loyalty seems dubious, at best.

------
badman_ting
Oh no, it sounds like Apple is doomed!

